# 91 Audi 20v TQW on ebay!!!



## agentwilliams (Nov 9, 2004)

Pretty rare car popped up!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item27d5718e83&vxp=mtr


----------



## eskimo87 (Sep 11, 2013)

God I want that


----------



## jbw (Sep 19, 2008)

There are two for sale right now here on the west coast

http://portland.craigslist.org/grg/cto/4072024280.html

http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/cto/4096005941.html


----------

